# Deck Pricing



## Cougars32 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a system such a sq price for cedar or exotics for quick estimating?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tree Fiddy Xs 4.86 ÷ .688 = your sf price:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

For a square price ... Treefiddy x treefiddy


----------



## Cougars32 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks,
Can you clue me in as to how you got the numbers?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We use TreeFiddy as a base then factor in the conditions in our own area and the amount of profit we need to slide by.
Sometimes I use AbuckTreeEitty as a base:blink:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

